
The Deepest Uncertainty (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/72/quandary/the-deepest-uncertainty-rp
======
mojomark
Question from a non-mathematician to any HN mathematician...

Has any work been done on the continuum theory by viewing different infinite
sets as dimensions (like arrays) of infinity rather than sizes of infinity?

Perhaps it's a superfluous distinction, but it seems that an infinite set of
integers can be viewed as a 1-dimensional infinity. The set of all real
numbers between 0 & 1 (or any 2 consecutive integers) could equivalently be
viewed as a 1-D infinity. However, the set of real numbers between 0 and 2 (or
any 3 consecutive integers) would be a 2D infinity, and by extension the set
of all real numbers would be an infinite dimensional infinity.

